# replacing Cannondale fork



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

How good is the Canondale carbon fork? Has anyone replaced it with success?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

Which fork and bike? I wouldn't consider changing the fork on the System Six/Super as I think they add to the look of the bike. But I would consider changing the Premium fork on the Caads


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never ridden with the Cannondale full carbon fork for any appreciable time. However, I have switched my CAAD4's Slice SI fork (alunimum steerer with carbon blades). I have switched to an Easton EC90SLX. Installed an AlphaQ style steerer tube insert instead of a compression plug. Have found the new fork to be far more stable than the original fork and far more comfortable.

CHL


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

yes the Slice fork...looks kind of cheap. I wonder if System6/Super6 is better.


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the most popular upgrade for the Slice fork is either an Easton or Look fork. I did think about changing my Premium fork on my Caad 8 for an Easton or Look and I could have saved around 100g.


----------



## jvana95 (May 3, 2007)

Could you upgrade the caad9 slice fork to a superSix fork? I'm thinking of upgrading mine but not sure it the superSix fork will fit.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

The Super Six has an oversized tapered head tube so the fork will not fit on the CAAD9, which uses a standard 1.125" fork.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my fork, for the past 4+ months. I noticed a little bit of flex out of my CAAD9's Slice Ultra fork; however, it was difficult to tell what was causing the flex. Was it my handlebar, stem, fork or wheelset. I have slowly upgraded every component in the front end, which has exponentially increased front end stiffness, yet the flex is still there; at this point I am 100% certain the Slice Ultra fork can be improved upon. Considering stiffness is my primary concern, I have settled on the fine forks Reynolds has to offer. Currently, I am debating between the UL and Ouzo Pro; however, in the coming weeks/month, I will have a new stiffer, lighter and smoother riding fork on my CAAD9!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the Ultra as well on my caad9 and was looking at upgrading to an alphaQ GS10 or GS40 fork.... would take a good bit of weight off the bike as well...

thinking the GS40 would be a better pick for me....little heavier and stiffer.

Chad


----------

